# pas de PUSH sur l'IPAD?



## chagal01 (3 Juin 2010)

bonjour,
je ne reçois pas de push de mes emails sur GMAIL, j'ai un IPAD WIFI, est-ce normal?


----------



## azerty69 (3 Juin 2010)

J'ai également un iPad wifi et le push marche normalement ! Vas dans les réglages mail.


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2010)

chagal01 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je ne reçois pas de push de mes emails sur GMAIL, j'ai un IPAD WIFI, est-ce normal?



Il ne suffit pas de cocher "push", il faut également règler le temps de rafraichissement (par défaut manuellement)


----------



## ikeke (3 Juin 2010)

Pas de souci avec les notifications de MobileMe, je n'ai pas la possibilité de tester sur Gmail par contre. Peux être un souci temporaire de leur côté ?


----------



## skinch (3 Juin 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> Il ne suffit pas de cocher "push", il faut également règler le temps de rafraichissement (par défaut manuellement)


A ma connaissance il n'y a pas de Push sur Gmail ... il faut régler effectivement le temps de rafraichissement pour que cela marche (logique vu que c'est pas du push faut lui dire d'aller chercher les mails sinon il ne le fait pas).


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2010)

Et pareil pour Yahoo mail chez moi. Sur iPhone push, sur papad pas push ! :mouais:


----------



## salamander (4 Juin 2010)

Je vous confirme que le push gmail sur iPad fonctionne à merveille !!!!

Pour le mettre en place, il suffit de le paramétrer comme sur un iPhone. 

*Pour rappel, voici la procédure*. 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## chagal01 (5 Juin 2010)

Super!
merci Salamander


----------

